# Cream & White Skunk



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok this year I've bred a Cream & White skunk, In all the years Ive had skunks Ive never seen or heard of this colouration and so far I've only found info on 2 others which were bred some years ago...... has anyone else bred or got one with this colour????


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You might have heard them called beige, champagne, apricot or blonde though :2thumb:

This is Golizhi, the mum of my kits & she is an "apritcot" so falls in the whole "cream" category.










She has gone much lighter in colour as she has got older.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Reptile Forums - skunks rule's Album: Cream & White Male - Picture

Here are some pics I took of him this week, he is LUSH :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

skunks rule said:


> Reptile Forums - skunks rule's Album: Cream & White Male - Picture
> 
> Here are some pics I took of him this week, he is LUSH :2thumb:


 
He sure is indeed.

What colour are his eyes? Are they pink or another colour........Goli's eyes are kinda lilac lol

I think he should come meet Goli (and the others of course) at the Exotics Day on the 17th ;-)


----------



## maymee89 (Jul 4, 2011)

Might be getting a skunk of this colouring  Didn't know they came in anything other than black and white until recently. Just trying to sort out housing.
Lovely Skunk anyway


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

maymee89 said:


> Might be getting a skunk of this colouring  Didn't know they came in anything other than black and white until recently. Just trying to sort out housing.
> Lovely Skunk anyway


 
Yup, loads of different colours

skunk colors
http://www.skunkhaven.net/images/Colors.pdf
Owners Of Pet Skunks: Fur Colors and Markings


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> He sure is indeed.
> 
> What colour are his eyes? Are they pink or another colour........Goli's eyes are kinda lilac lol
> 
> I think he should come meet Goli (and the others of course) at the Exotics Day on the 17th ;-)


His eyes are a dark pink, and yes I may be there on the 17th with michelle (raccoons rule)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

skunks rule said:


> His eyes are a dark pink, and yes I may be there on the 17th with michelle (raccoons rule)


 
You should be on the skunk stall with ur username lol
look forward to hopefully meeting you there & my little blond skunkie girl will be there with my other 3.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> You should be on the skunk stall with ur username lol
> look forward to hopefully meeting you there & my little blond skunkie girl will be there with my other 3.


Yea I should really I guess lol although I dont know if this little cream & white boy will be with me...... cant make up my mind to sell or to keep lol....... decisions decisions..........


----------



## maymee89 (Jul 4, 2011)

hooray confirmed new arrival cream skunk! 
Just need to do some skunk proofing


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

maymee89 said:


> hooray confirmed new arrival cream skunk!
> Just need to do some skunk proofing


Excellent news, any pictures?


----------



## maymee89 (Jul 4, 2011)

skunks rule said:


> Excellent news, any pictures?


Not yet. I will try and get some although not sure when that will be. I'm hoping to get him here in the next couple of weeks. but it depends on how long the skunk proofing takes. 

He is a bit of a handful from what I gather too so it should be interesting lol. 
But he wouldn't be free to a good home if he was perfect. 

But as soon as I have some pictures I will post them.


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I bred a couple of cream/white skunks last year. Looked gorgeous when they were young. Unfortunately, they have turned almost totally white with age, although you can see the very faint lines on the fur. 
Do let us know if your little one stays that colour or changes later in the year :smile:


----------

